# Dundonald Links 10th-18th October



## Farneyman (Aug 27, 2015)

From the interest in a game at Dundonald, 

from http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?79259-Next-years-Ryder-cup-the-forums-version/page2

I thought I would start a thread to see if we can arrange something for any of the above dates 10th-18th October.

So who fancies and and any preference of date.

http://www.dundonaldlinks.com/


----------



## FairwayDodger (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm up for it in theory, Fabian, but I'm struggling for holidays so would greatly prefer a weekend date.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 27, 2015)

Aye weekends suit me mostly but have a cheeky wee week off in October. Only a tenner extra to play at weekend. I would be happy to play either of those weekends 10th 11th or 17th 18th.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2015)

might work for me, supposed to be going to Glasgow for a couple of gigs with the good lady in Oct.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 28, 2015)

Would be very keen to come up for this! 

Weekend suits more and would need to be weekend 18th rather than 10th as I have 11 NW chaps over for an Open in the 11th.


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 28, 2015)

Up for a weekend slot.  A non-forum member would be up for this as well if there's spaces.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 28, 2015)

Yup, sounds good for me at a weekend.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 28, 2015)

Count me in for a weekend date.


----------



## IanG (Aug 28, 2015)

Could work for me if it's a Sunday.


----------



## Val (Aug 28, 2015)

18th works for me


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 28, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Would be very keen to come up for this! 

Weekend suits more and would need to be weekend 18th rather than 10th as I have 11 NW chaps over for an Open in the 11th.
		
Click to expand...

You thinking of going there and back in a day Huds?

I could be tempted to jump in with you for the round trip if the dates work for me.....


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 28, 2015)

I  have sent an email enquiring about Sunday 18th for 10ish tee time for 12-16  with the possibility of more tee times if needed.

 Will let you know how it goes.  Sorry  if the date doesn't suit  everyone.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I  have sent an email enquiring about Sunday 18th for 10ish tee time for 12-16  with the possibility of more tee times if needed.

 Will let you know how it goes.  Sorry  if the date doesn't suit  everyone.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of a bit later? 

so i don't have to leave a the crack of dawn


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 28, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Any chance of a bit later? 

so i don't have to leave a the crack of dawn

Click to expand...

Sure it's only a wee spin down from Glasgow.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 28, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			You thinking of going there and back in a day Huds?

I could be tempted to jump in with you for the round trip if the dates work for me.....
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate. More than welcome to jump in


----------



## sneill (Aug 28, 2015)

Just checked the diary im on leave that week and would be very interested in my first golf meet.  so if any spaces left then count me in


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 28, 2015)

If the 18th is a Sunday then it could work for me. Couple of things to confirm but definitely interested. 

I've got a fiver that says the weather's better than it was at Glasgow Gailes in March


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 28, 2015)

So just to start a provisional list for Sunday 18th October about 10ish

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1   (Will keep it to GMer's first but don't see a prob once number settle down :thup
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon

Currently negotiating price.

Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 28, 2015)

I would be up for this.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 28, 2015)

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 28, 2015)

+1 for me in that Fabian


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 28, 2015)

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife +1

No bother Greig and as I said to Dave will keep it to GMer's first but don't see a problem once number settle down.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 28, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife +1

No bother Greig and as I said to Dave will keep it to GMer's first but don't see a problem once number settle down.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Fabian. I was meant to be playing elsewhere that day with Trotter...


----------



## HDID Kenny (Aug 28, 2015)

Date works for me Fabian, please count me in :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 28, 2015)

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife +1
HDID Kenny
williamalex1


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 28, 2015)

If huds and jocko don't mind me jumping in with them, I'll come.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 28, 2015)

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife +1
HDID Kenny
williamalex1
davemc1

Bubbling along nicely...:thup: I had originally asked for 12-16 spaces but will contact them about availability for a few more tee times.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 29, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			If huds and jocko don't mind me jumping in with them, I'll come.
		
Click to expand...

Davie-La, more than welcome to jump in.

Would need to arrange spots to pick you both up on route (M60 / 61 / 6) and can only squeeze in 1 trolly. Only fair to reserve the trolly space reserved for the man with an 80 year old 's knees!


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 29, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Davie-La, more than welcome to jump in.

Would need to arrange spots to pick you both up on route (M60 / 61 / 6) and can only squeeze in 1 trolly. Only fair to reserve the trolly space reserved for the man with an 80 year old 's knees!
		
Click to expand...

You can hire pull trolleys at the course. Possibly even electric ones. :thup:


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 29, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			You can hire pull trolleys at the course. Possibly even electric ones. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks :thup: Handy to know


----------



## Jungle (Aug 29, 2015)

I can't make this one, so that should ensure you guys get some decent weather. 

So far I've played:

Barrasie
Machriehanish
Glasgow Gailes

All of which in totally horrendous weather.

Enjoy folks!


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 29, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Davie-La, more than welcome to jump in.

Would need to arrange spots to pick you both up on route (M60 / 61 / 6) and can only squeeze in 1 trolly. Only fair to reserve the trolly space reserved for the man with an 80 year old 's knees!
		
Click to expand...

great stuff, we'll arrange details nearer the date :thup:

(you had a think on stakes for the big quest?)


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 29, 2015)

Jungle said:



			I can't make this one, so that should ensure you guys get some decent weather. 

So far I've played:

Barrasie
Machriehanish
Glasgow Gailes

All of which in totally horrendous weather.

Enjoy folks!
		
Click to expand...

No bother. Hopefully it will be a dry calm day  Good luck at your new course.


----------



## huds1475 (Aug 30, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			(you had a think on stakes for the big quest?)
		
Click to expand...

Been on hols la so had to talk to the missus most nights.

Will send you a PM later. Have noticed your handicap is going down faster than a Liver 'Ladie's' lacy thong so might have to have a rethink!


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone else interested in joining up for this on Sunday 18th October?

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife +1
HDID Kenny
williamalex1
davemc1


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 31, 2015)

mcbroon said:



			If the 18th is a Sunday then it could work for me. Couple of things to confirm but definitely interested. 

I've got a fiver that says the weather's better than it was at Glasgow Gailes in March 

Click to expand...


If its not im never ever playing in Scotland again! Well except for that big trip next year... Jeez that course beat me up

i asked the barmaid when she was expecting summer, she said they had it last Wednesday!


----------



## Crawfy (Aug 31, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Anyone else interested in joining up for this on Sunday 18th October?

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife +1
HDID Kenny
williamalex1
davemc1
		
Click to expand...

Would love to get involved. Never refuse Dundonald and a great chance to meet before Trump.
Cheers


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Jungle said:



			I can't make this one, so that should ensure you guys get some decent weather. 

So far I've played:

Barrasie
Machriehanish
Glasgow Gailes

All of which in totally horrendous weather.

Enjoy folks!
		
Click to expand...

Whew ! Glad  you can't make it,  you sound like a jinx. :rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 31, 2015)

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife +1
HDID Kenny
williamalex1
davemc1
Crawfy

I have also requested tee times for up to 24 players and hope to hear confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 1, 2015)

I played Dundonald last night and its in tip top condition. 

Winter maintenance starts at the beginning of October for your information.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 1, 2015)

Jacko_G said:



			I played Dundonald last night and its in tip top condition. 

Winter maintenance starts at the beginning of October for your information.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its a cracking course. Where do you normally play?

I got word back from the club today that the aerification of the greens will take place on the 6th of October, 12 days prior to our meet. I'm not sure of the condition this will leave the greens in after this period???

I am still happy to play on the day however if the majority decide not to travel due to this I am happy to can this one for another day.

As a result I would appreciate if you could confirm that you are still willing to travel and play by Friday so I can let the club know at the weekend the exact numbers. The cost will be Â£40 for the round. I am also happy to include the +1's now which leaves us at 21 out of the 6 fourballs booked from 10am.

Farneyman
FairwayDodger
patrick148
huds1475
Virtuocity +1 
Jimaroid
ger147
IanG
Val
NWJock
sneill
mcbroon
GreiginFife +1
HDID Kenny
williamalex1  (is your +1 available)
davemc1
Crawfy
Andy +1


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm still up for this Fabian


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 1, 2015)

Updated list 

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 1, 2015)

Still good


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 1, 2015)

Not so sure that I want to be putting on greens with holes the size of 10p pieces. 
So on that basis, we're not oot....


----------



## Val (Sep 1, 2015)

Links greens tend not to be full of holes, they tend to get sacrificed/verticut so I'm quite comfortable with it


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 1, 2015)

Updated list 

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah I'm still in, I putt on poor greens on a weekly basis, it may give me an edge...

Is it pay on the day or are you sending out PayPal/bank details?

also any thoughts on setting up a comp? I just love giving money away


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 1, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Is it pay on the day or are you sending out PayPal/bank details?

also any thoughts on setting up a comp? I just love giving money away 

Click to expand...

Not 100% but think its ok to pay on the day. Was any other time I played it. I will organise a wee sweep of some kind closer to the time once we confirm numbers.

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm still up for this. Should be fine after 12 days I'd hope!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 1, 2015)

Val said:



			Links greens tend not to be full of holes, they tend to get sacrificed/verticut so I'm quite comfortable with it
		
Click to expand...

I know, was being facetious.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 1, 2015)

Really want to ply here but would appreciate advice from those more in the know about what they're likely to be like after 12 days?

Long round trip to play on greens that are less than 80%


----------



## IanG (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice to have an extra excuse pre-prepared for my sometimes shocking putting - so I'm in.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Updated list 

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
		
Click to expand...

Have I missed a memo? When did I get taken off the list?


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 2, 2015)

Still fine for this.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 2, 2015)

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1

huds1475 - I am really unsure of exact condition after 12 days but I'm willing to give them a go. I am only 10 minutes away so its not too bad. What is your travel time like?

ger147 - if you check out post#41 I was asking everyone to reconfirm for me. I have re-added you to the list. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 2, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1

huds1475 - I am really unsure of exact condition after 12 days but I'm willing to give them a go. I am only 10 minutes away so its not too bad. What is your travel time like?

ger147 - if you check out post#41 I was asking everyone to reconfirm for me. I have re-added you to the list. Sorry for any confusion.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, didn't see that post but I just assumed it was a given being mid October in Scotland that the greens would have been done, hence the cost being half the summer price.

No problem for me, still happy to play.


----------



## Val (Sep 2, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			I know, was being facetious.
		
Click to expand...

I miss read your post


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 2, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			huds1475 - I am really unsure of exact condition after 12 days but I'm willing to give them a go. I am only 10 minutes away so its not too bad. What is your travel time like?
		
Click to expand...

Understood mate, fairly new to golf compared to most so was just looking for a general idea. 

Travel time is probably 3 and 1/2 to 4 hrs, including pickups.


----------



## fourdoors (Sep 2, 2015)

I played there Monday and Tuesday. Course is in good condition greens very quick.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 2, 2015)

@huds1475 Your decision and I'm sorry I can't help but if you could let me know by Friday either way that would be great.

I have traveled a similar distance to Machrihanish a few times not knowing what the weather would be like or the condition of the course and normally the craic and golf made up for it irrespective of the conditions. 

You are more than welcome to my gaff for a game at some stage if you don't make this trip.:thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 2, 2015)

fourdoors said:



			I played there Monday and Tuesday. Course is in good condition greens very quick.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy joining us on the 18th?


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 2, 2015)

I can putt badly on any surface, so I'm in.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 2, 2015)

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 2, 2015)

This...



			
				Farneyman said:
			
		


			I have traveled a similar distance to Machrihanish a few times not knowing what the weather would be like or the condition of the course and normally the craic and golf made up for it irrespective of the conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Is an excellent point. Consider me in please.

Would love to take you up on your offer some time too.


----------



## fourdoors (Sep 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Fancy joining us on the 18th?
		
Click to expand...

No can do, I am day shift that day.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 3, 2015)

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
huds1475

Who else is up for this?


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 3, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
huds1475

Who else is up for this?

Click to expand...

ME + 1


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 3, 2015)

I can't make the date now unfortunately.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 3, 2015)

Count me out, Aeration to me spells Hollow tine, long way to come for that.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 3, 2015)

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
huds1475
williamalex1 +1


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 4, 2015)

Crawfy and sneill - you still ok for this?

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
huds1475
williamalex1 +1
Andy


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 6, 2015)

Fabian.

Apologies but we've got a Disney show on the 18th that I'd completely forgotten buying tickets for. Mrs H pointed out to me tonight so I'm going to have to bail.

Apologies again, appreciate the effort that goes into arranging.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2015)

No problem huds1475 it Disney matter... Hopefully another time.

Crawfy and sneill - you still ok for this?

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
williamalex1 +1
Andy


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

Farneyman said:



*No problem huds1475 it Disney matter..*. Hopefully another time.

Crawfy and sneill - you still ok for this?

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
williamalex1 +1
Andy
		
Click to expand...

BOOOOOMMMMMMM :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Crawfy (Sep 6, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Crawfy and sneill - you still ok for this?

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
huds1475
williamalex1 +1
Andy
		
Click to expand...

Still up for it, sorry not been online part from Zoopla as HID has us househunting. Cheers


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 6, 2015)

sneill - you still ok for this?

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
FairwayDodger
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
huds1475
williamalex1 +1
Andy
Crawfy

Anyone else want to join before I confirm exact numbers with the course?


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 7, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			No problem huds1475 it Disney matter... Hopefully another time.
		
Click to expand...

LOL. Brilliant!!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 7, 2015)

Fabian, really sorry but it looks like I might have to pull out of this.

They're trying to arrange a get-together for the county players that day and, much as I was looking forward to catching up with you guys at Dundonald, that would have to be my priority.

With any luck that date won't suit many of the others either and they'll go for a different date. I'll let you know once it's definite but if you need to confirm numbers with Dundonald in the meantime, you'll need to count me out!


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 8, 2015)

No problem Karen. Another time hopefully.

sneill - you still ok for this?

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
williamalex1 +1
Andy

Looking at 16 if sneill confirms so unless there some extra bodies fancy this then I will  just book 4 tee times. Anyone else want to take a +1?


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok folks that's 16 now reconfirmed so I will just book the 4 tee times and anyone else who wants to join us can join a waiting list and if anyone drops out they can take the place.

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
IanG
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon
williamalex1 +1
Andy
sneill

Edit - just checked an email and this is the info on payment.

- Non refundable deposit required within one month of booking
- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

So if you could PM me for my bank details and send the full amount by the 17th I can then pay it in a week.

No pay - no play :thup:

Hope this is ok.

Ta.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 11, 2015)

Payment by PayPal is now also an option. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2015)

How much do you want as a deposit ?.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 11, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Edit - just checked an email and this is the info on payment.

- *Non refundable deposit required within one month of booking
- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable*

So if you could PM me for my bank details and_* send the full amount*_ by the 17th I can then pay it in a week.

No pay - no play :thup:

Hope this is ok.

Ta.
		
Click to expand...

Just it all William.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Just it all William. 

Click to expand...

Paid mine in full, sorry but my + 1 can't make it.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 11, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Paid mine in full, sorry but my + 1 can't make it.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the joys of orgainising a game lol

Anyone else fancy it or taking along a +1 to take us back to 16?

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
IanG - PAID
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill


----------



## IanG (Sep 11, 2015)

Â£40 Paid using paypal.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 11, 2015)

IanG said:



			Â£40 Paid using paypal.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Oh the joys of orgainising a game lol

Anyone else fancy it or taking along a +1 to take us back to 16?

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1
IanG - PAID
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill
		
Click to expand...

Fabian get your money paid our you won't be playing :rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 12, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Fabian get your money paid our you won't be playing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I just skimming a 5er of everyone else to pay for me plus my dinner and a months worth of school lunches.


----------



## Val (Sep 12, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I just skimming a 5er of everyone else to pay for me plus my dinner and a months worth of school lunches. 

Click to expand...

The sad thing is you're not joking


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 12, 2015)

Val said:



			The sad thing is you're not joking 

Click to expand...

Just you get my 5er sent over!


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 12, 2015)

Payment sent Fabian :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 12, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Payment sent Fabian :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Is your name really Dave? 

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 13, 2015)

Need this for Friday folks so I can sort it with the club at the weekend. 

No pay no play and I will be adjusting the tee times if required.

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 13, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Is your name really Dave? 

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid
Greiginfife +1
Val
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill
		
Click to expand...

Through the week it is, a weekend I like to get dressed up and put my heals on...


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 13, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Through the week it is, a weekend I like to get dressed up and put my heals on...
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but no heels allowed on the course.But we'll see you in the bar  :smirk:


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 13, 2015)

Will get this sorted through the week Fabian. PM me your bank details for transfer if you dont mind.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 13, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Will get this sorted through the week Fabian. PM me your bank details for transfer if you dont mind.
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Greig. :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cheers Val. Keep them coming.

Farneyman
HDID Kenny
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 15, 2015)

Farneyman
HDID Kenny = PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill

Anymore? Will be paying the club at the weekend when it is due. Cheers.


----------



## ger147 (Sep 15, 2015)

Apologies but I can no longer make it.


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 16, 2015)

Will sort out later on.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 16, 2015)

ger147 said:



			Apologies but I can no longer make it.
		
Click to expand...

No problem.



virtuocity said:



			Will sort out later on.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2015)

I can't commit to this just yet  but if there's any spaces nearer the  time I'll jump on this.

No worries if there's not though.


----------



## daverollo (Sep 17, 2015)

If there is room for two then put me +1 down please.  Let me know who needs the money, I have a paypal account.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome along daverollo +1. Back up to 16  PM sent with payment details.

Farneyman
HDID Kenny - PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill
daverollo +1


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 17, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't commit to this just yet  but if there's any spaces nearer the  time I'll jump on this.

No worries if there's not though.
		
Click to expand...

Will keep you posted. :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 17, 2015)

Paid for 2 via PP.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 17, 2015)

Farneyman
HDID Kenny - PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife PAID +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill
daverollo +1

Cheers Greig


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't commit to this just yet  but if there's any spaces nearer the  time I'll jump on this.

No worries if there's not though.
		
Click to expand...

Happyhacker from Glenbervie told me the same , so things are looking good.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 17, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Will keep you posted. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one


----------



## Crawfy (Sep 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Farneyman
HDID Kenny = PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
ger147
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill

Anymore? Will be paying the club at the weekend when it is due. Cheers.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies Fabian, I think my name may of fallen off the list due to my poor comms ( bleeding househunting is taking every spare minute!) I'm still avail of there is a drop out, as I see you have a tidy 4 x 4balls.

Thanks, and apologies

Paul


----------



## daverollo (Sep 18, 2015)

Thats payment made via paypal for Daverollo +1

Looking forward to it


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 18, 2015)

Crawfy said:



			Apologies Fabian, I think my name may of fallen off the list due to my poor comms ( bleeding househunting is taking every spare minute!) I'm still avail of there is a drop out, as I see you have a tidy 4 x 4balls.

Thanks, and apologies

Paul
		
Click to expand...

My fault Paul.  Fecking cut and paste. I had you on the list and still managed to balls it up.

I am still waiting on some money from a couple so there may still be a space if they don't cough up the cash.  If you don't get on the list I will shout you a round around my place as an apology. Will stick you as first on the reserve list. Hope that's ok with Stuart_C?



daverollo said:



			Thats payment made via paypal for Daverollo +1

Looking forward to it
		
Click to expand...

Received. :thup:

Farneyman
HDID Kenny - PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife PAID +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill
daverollo PAID +1

Reserve
1. Crawfy
2. Stuart_C

Andy, virtuocity and sneill can you get this sent over today as I am paying the club tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Crawfy (Sep 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			My fault Paul.  Fecking cut and paste. I had you on the list and still managed to balls it up.

I am still waiting on some money from a couple so there may still be a space if they don't cough up the cash.  If you don't get on the list I will shout you a round around my place as an apology. Will stick you as first on the reserve list. Hope that's ok with Stuart_C?



Received. :thup:

Farneyman
HDID Kenny - PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife PAID +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill
daverollo PAID +1

Reserve
1. Crawfy
2. Stuart_C

Andy, virtuocity and sneill can you get this sent over today as I am paying the club tomorrow.

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

No worries squire. Trying to squeeze in as much golf as I can as i predict this new house will sap every spare second and Â£ I have.
Been on a good run of courses lately though so I'm not feeling too sorry for myself.
Cheers


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 18, 2015)

Farneyman
HDID Kenny - PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife PAID +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
virtuocity PAID +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy
sneill
daverollo PAID +1

Reserve
1. Crawfy
2. Stuart_C

Andy and sneill can you get this sent over today as I am paying the club tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 19, 2015)

Cheers Andy.

Farneyman
HDID Kenny - PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife PAID +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
virtuocity PAID +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy - PAID
sneill
daverollo PAID +1

Just waiting on 1.  :thup:

Reserve
1. Crawfy
2. Stuart_C


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 21, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Edit - just checked an email and this is the info on payment.

- Non refundable deposit required within one month of booking
- Balance required at least one month prior to the date of the event, after which time any amendments or cancellations are non-refundable

So if you could PM me for my bank details and send the full amount by the 17th I can then pay it in a week.
Ta.
		
Click to expand...

Full balance paid. 

sneill - check your PM's :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

Update...Currently sitting at 15 folk with 16 places paid. Crawfy and sneill no longer available  (needed to pay extra to secure the booking) 

Who wants to step up and fill slot 16? Only Â£40.  StuartC you want to take it?

Failing that I will sell the place to one of my mates for Â£45 

Farneyman - PAID
HDID Kenny - PAID
Jimaroid - PAID
Greiginfife PAID +1
Val - PAID
davemc1 - PAID
IanG - PAID
virtuocity PAID +1
mcbroon - PAID
williamalex1 - PAID
Andy - PAID
daverollo PAID +1

Reserve

1. Stuart_C

Can you add handicaps please so I can fix , I mean, arrange the draw. Will put the plus 1's out with the forum members who are taking them. 

Exact format to be confirmed but likely to be based on staplefjord...and something like this...

Â£5 sweep with Â£40 to the individual winner (so a free round for them) Â£20 to runner up.

The final Â£20 will be awarded to the winning pair in a Russian multiplier stableford type thing. Eg you and your partner multiply your stableford points, eg 2 x 3 or worse 1 x 1 or even worse 4 x 0. 

Hope this is acceptable.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 23, 2015)

Williamalex1  H/C 1.7 oops 17.4


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

HC 12, format is sound :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 23, 2015)

14.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2015)

Me 9, Trotter 13


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

Val said:



			HC 12, format is sound :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thought it might be something different for a wee change.


Farneyman - 12
HDID Kenny - 
Jimaroid - 
Greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Val - 12
davemc1 - 
IanG - 
virtuocity  +1
mcbroon - 
williamalex1 - 17
Andy - PAID
daverollo +1


Some good golfers on this list


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Thought it might be something different for a wee change.
		
Click to expand...

Russian stableford is a good laugh, pressure because blobs are a killer, a 4 point partner with your blob = zero points :rofl:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 23, 2015)

17 Fabian, at your place Friday morning :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 23, 2015)

A miserable 11.5


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

Enjoy Kenny. Let me know how you get on.


Farneyman - 12
HDID Kenny - 17
Jimaroid - 12
Greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Val - 12
davemc1 - 
IanG - 
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - 
williamalex1 - 17
Andy - PAID
daverollo +1


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 23, 2015)

21 for me :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 23, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			14.
		
Click to expand...

Mate James is off 19


----------



## IanG (Sep 23, 2015)

13 for me.  format sounds fine as long as someone else does the arithmetic.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

Farneyman - 12
HDID Kenny - 17
Jimaroid - 12
Greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Val - 12
davemc1 - 21
IanG - 13
virtuocity 14
James - 19
mcbroon - 
williamalex1 - 17
Andy - 
daverollo +1


----------



## mcbroon (Sep 23, 2015)

8 for me. Format sounds good.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

Still looking for 1 more.

Farneyman - 12
HDID Kenny - 17
Jimaroid - 12
Greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Val - 12
davemc1 - 21
IanG - 13
virtuocity 14
James - 19
mcbroon - 8
williamalex1 - 17
Andy - 
daverollo +1


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Still looking for 1 more.

Farneyman - 12
HDID Kenny - 17
Jimaroid - 12
Greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Val - 12
davemc1 - 21
IanG - 13
virtuocity 14
James - 19
mcbroon - 8
williamalex1 - 17
Andy - 
daverollo +1
		
Click to expand...

I will check with a mate tomorrow Fabian, let you know pre 10am.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			I will check with a mate tomorrow Fabian, let you know pre 10am.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

I think Andy is off 7, maybe 8.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

Val said:



			I think Andy is off 7, maybe 8.
		
Click to expand...

Aye either 20...7 or 8 :whoo:


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Aye either 20...7 or 8 :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Different Andy then?


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 23, 2015)

Same one Val. :smirk:


----------



## Val (Sep 23, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Same one Val. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Jesus, he's got bad


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2015)

Fab, i was tempted again until i saw all the bandit handicaps on show... 

The guy off +1 is going to have to break the course record to win this one:rofl:


----------



## daverollo (Sep 24, 2015)

Dave Rolleston off 18 (that was my last official handicap from 2012) only started playing again these last couple of months
John Baggley off 12.

Never played a Russian Stableford before, but having read up on it gets a thumbs up from me


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 24, 2015)

daverollo said:



			Dave Rolleston off 18 (that was my last official handicap from 2012) only started playing again these last couple of months
John Baggley off 12.

Never played a Russian Stableford before, but having read up on it gets a thumbs up from me
		
Click to expand...

Sorry thought the +1 was handicap.

Russian Stableford!!!

shouldn't that me a Mexican stableford:rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 24, 2015)

Farneyman - 12
HDID Kenny - 17
Jimaroid - 12
Greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Val - 12
davemc1 - 21
IanG - 13
virtuocity 14
James - 19
mcbroon - 8
williamalex1 - 17
Andy - 8
Andy Snr - 16
daverollo - 18
JohnB - 12

Back to full complement of 16. :thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 25, 2015)

Looking forward to this, thanks for arranging Fabian. :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Looking forward to this, thanks for arranging Fabian. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I hope he arranges the weather as well. :smirk:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 25, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Enjoy Kenny. Let me know how you get on.


Farneyman - 12
HDID Kenny - 17
Jimaroid - 12
Greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Val - 12
davemc1 - 
IanG - 
virtuocity +1
mcbroon - 
williamalex1 - 17
Andy - PAID
daverollo +1
		
Click to expand...

Hi Fabian, had a great day at your course, good weather, food and golf :thup: greens were in superb condition :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 25, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Hi Fabian, had a great day at your course, good weather, food and golf :thup: greens were in superb condition :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Was just about to message you. Glad you enjoyed it. Out myself tomorrow after 10ish then some pints and grub. Hope it stays dry.

How did you score?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 25, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Was just about to message you. Glad you enjoyed it. Out myself tomorrow after 10ish then some pints and grub. Hope it stays dry.

How did you score? 

Click to expand...

Scored very well TBH, nr'd the SI 1 lost ball of tee, was 3 over par for other 8 holes on the front 9, 2 bad holes on back 9 with 5 pars, all bad holes were as a result of poor tee shots (finding bunkers). Good luck tomorrow the Guinness was mmm:thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 9, 2015)

I might have missed it but do we have tee times yet? Need to start thinking about beginning the commencement of early planning...


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 9, 2015)

Tee times are 1000hrs, 1010hrs, 1020hrs and 1030hrs.

Draw will be completed on Monday. 

I may pop up to the course on the Friday or Saturday prior to playing to check out the greens.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 10, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Tee times are 1000hrs, 1010hrs, 1020hrs and 1030hrs.

Draw will be completed on Monday. 

I may pop up to the course on the Friday or Saturday prior to playing to check out the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Fabian any chance I can get out in last group please?


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 11, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Fabian any chance I can get out in last group please?
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't be problem Kenny.

Potentially back to 15 players for this so looking for 1 more to fill the space

Crawfy were you still available if we had a drop out? 

I will give you first option on the space if you could let me know. Cheers.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 11, 2015)

I have a body to make up the 16 again if Crawfy is unable to make it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 11, 2015)

If that body fails you Fabian I have someone.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 11, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			If that body fails you Fabian I have someone.
		
Click to expand...

Got the space filled just now Greig but keep him in the loop as a reserve if someone else can't make it if they wish.

Back to 16. :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 11, 2015)

Did you head down this week mate?


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 11, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Did you head down this week mate?
		
Click to expand...

Going to pop over next Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 12, 2015)

Farneyman - 12
HDID Kenny - 17
Jimaroid - 12
Greiginfife 9
Trotter 13
Val - 12
IanG - 13
virtuocity 14
James - 19
mcbroon - 8
williamalex1 - 17
Andy - 8
Andy Snr - 16
daverollo - 18
JohnB - 12
CalumMcK - 3

Updated list. Draw to be completed later today.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 12, 2015)

*Game 1 10:00am*

Farneyman
IanG
Jimaroid
Daverollo

*Game 2 10:10am*

Andy
Andy Snr
Val
CalumMcK

*Game 3 10:20am*

Williamalex1
Virtuocity
James
McBroon

*Game 4 10:30am*
HDIDKenny
Greiginfife
Trotter
JohnB

Looking forward to this and meeting and playing with some new faces and catching up with some of the old school. :thup:
I should be at the portacabin/clubhouse from about 9:20am.

Catch you all soon. :swing:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Well done Fabian :thup:


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2015)

Excellent, now we just need the weather to hold ....


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Dundonald GC serve the biggest and best bacon roll I've ever tasted.:thup:


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice one, Fabian. Looking forward to this.

Might have something I can donate for a prize of some kind.


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Dundonald GC serve the biggest and best bacon roll I've ever tasted.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear - mcbroon should owe me one by then :clap:


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2015)

Cheers for organising Fabian, really looking forward to it.


----------



## daverollo (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking forward to it, if the weather holds for the remainder of the week it will be pretty awesome as well.  Glorious sunshine here near Hamilton.

Am I right in thinking that we are all in separate groups to our playing partners? or are they drawn out of a hat as well? (for the Russian Stableford)


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 12, 2015)

Farneyman said:



*Game 3 10:20am*

Williamalex1
Virtuocity
James
McBroon
		
Click to expand...

I smell a sidebet.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 12, 2015)

daverollo said:



			Am I right in thinking that we are all in separate groups to our playing partners? or are they drawn out of a hat as well? (for the Russian Stableford)
		
Click to expand...

No your partner will be in your group. Balls chucked up on tee and the nearest two will be partners...yours could be me


----------



## IanG (Oct 12, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			No your partner will be in your group. Balls chucked up on tee and the nearest two will be partners...yours could be me 

Click to expand...

Commiserations to Jimaroid if that happens....


----------



## Val (Oct 12, 2015)

IanG said:



			Commiserations to Jimroid if that happens....
		
Click to expand...

Aye right


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Nice one, Fabian. Looking forward to this.

Might have something I can donate for a prize of some kind.
		
Click to expand...

Very kind Jim. :thup: If anyone else has anything they wish to bring along as a prize and pick a placing for it please feel free. 

Adds a bit of randomness to the day. 

I'm sure I have another "small" bottle of scotch pishky in my cupboard I will donate to the person who finishes 7th in the individual stableford. (countback will be used if required :whoo


----------



## daverollo (Oct 12, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			No your partner will be in your group. Balls chucked up on tee and the nearest two will be partners...yours could be me 

Click to expand...

You'd better bring some game with you then if that happens :-0


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 12, 2015)

I'll get my excuses in now, I've been carrying a painful metatarsal injury for the last six weeks and I could well be limping the last few holes.

Just call me Rory.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 12, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			I'll get my excuses in now, I've been carrying a painful metatarsal injury for the last six weeks and I could well be limping the last few holes.

Just call me Rory. 

Click to expand...

What Lukes swing not good enough for you now


----------



## daverollo (Oct 12, 2015)

Is there a driving range their? Or somewhere to bash some balls before teeing off?

Aiming to be their for about 9, have a hit and a bacon roll

Edit: just checked website looks like a decent range


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 12, 2015)

IanG said:



			Good to hear - mcbroon should owe me one by then :clap:
		
Click to expand...

And I'll be happy to provide it. I don't mind paying for quality :thup:



virtuocity said:



			I smell a sidebet.
		
Click to expand...

I'm in. What's the action?


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 12, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			What Lukes swing not good enough for you now

Click to expand...

If only golf had a score for style. A monkey could score better than I've managed this year.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2015)

mcbroon said:



			And I'll be happy to provide it. I don't mind paying for quality :thup:



I'm in. What's the action?
		
Click to expand...

I'm game :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 12, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			I'm game :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Let's say a fiver to the individual winner (stableford points)?  We'll keep my mate out of it and just make it between you, me and McBroon.

Auld boy Billy,
And young McBroon
Realise it's inevitable, 
That they're both gawn doon*. 




*guaranteed 19 points from me this Sunday.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 12, 2015)

http://www.gambleaware.co.uk/confidential-support-and-advice


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 12, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Let's say a fiver to the individual winner (stableford points)?  We'll keep my mate out of it and just make it between you, me and McBroon.

Auld boy Billy,
And young McBroon
Realise it's inevitable, 
That they're both gawn doon*. 




*guaranteed 19 points from me this Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Worth it if you finish 7th :rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Let's say a fiver to the individual winner (stableford points)?  We'll keep my mate out of it and just make it between you, me and McBroon.

Auld boy Billy,
And young McBroon
Realise it's inevitable, 
That they're both gawn doon*. 

:rofl:




*guaranteed 19 points from me this Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Farneyman said:



http://www.gambleaware.co.uk/confidential-support-and-advice



Click to expand...

Considering your golf betting history, don't you dare put a bet on me :smirk:


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 12, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			Let's say a fiver to the individual winner (stableford points)?  We'll keep my mate out of it and just make it between you, me and McBroon.

Auld boy Billy,
And young McBroon
Realise it's inevitable, 
That they're both gawn doon*. 




*guaranteed 19 points from me this Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Quality :clap:

williamalex and virtuoci-tee
Should be embarrassed if they get beat by me


----------



## Val (Oct 13, 2015)

mcbroon said:



			Quality :clap:

williamalex and virtuoci-tee
Should be embarrassed if they get beat by me
		
Click to expand...

Aye, very good Davie. I know who my money is on


----------



## AMcC (Oct 13, 2015)

Played Dundonald this morning and have a couple of photos for you.  Course was in excellent condition, no work on greens yet.  Couldn't have asked for a better day. 








View from clubhouse to 18th green








view from 13th tee, railway on the left and Western Gailes clubhouse in distance









View from 15th tee.  Don't go in front bunkers !!!!!


----------



## daverollo (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking awesome, weather forecast remains positive as well


----------



## AMcC (Oct 13, 2015)

Meant to add about the par3 15th.  i was in the front right bunker and at 6'2" I couldn't see the green while standing in the bunker playing my shot


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 13, 2015)

AMcC said:



			Meant to add about the par3 15th.  i was in the front right bunker and at 6'2" I couldn't see the green while standing in the bunker playing my shot

Click to expand...

But did you make the sand save?


----------



## AMcC (Oct 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			But did you make the sand save? 

Click to expand...

Make the sand  save - I didn't even make it out the bunker 

The guy playing with me is a regular there and said the best place to be on that hole was anywhere other than the two bunkers


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 13, 2015)

AMcC said:



			Make the sand  save - I didn't even make it out the bunker 

The guy playing with me is a regular there and said the best place to be on that hole was anywhere other than the two bunkers
		
Click to expand...

I just remember the par three with the "bunker of death" at the back of the green, not sure which hole it was but definitely not the place to end up!


----------



## AMcC (Oct 13, 2015)

FairwayDodger said:



			I just remember the par three with the "bunker of death" at the back of the green, not sure which hole it was but definitely not the place to end up!
		
Click to expand...

It is the 11th.  Very small bunker, but with steps down in to it.  Hole is only 120yds as well.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 14, 2015)

Club were in contact wanting to know if anyone wanted to reserve catering and prebook rolls before you play or lunch after as they are busy on the day. 

Ta


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2015)

A  bacon roll and a white coffee for me please, before golf :thup:


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 14, 2015)

Bacon roll & a pint of Guinness for me please :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 14, 2015)

2 x lorne sausage rolls, 2 x bacon rolls 
2 coffees, 1 black 1 white for me please


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 14, 2015)

1 lorne & egg roll and 1 tea before play please.


----------



## IanG (Oct 14, 2015)

Bacon roll and coffee for me before we head out please.


----------



## daverollo (Oct 14, 2015)

2 x bacon rolls and 2 x coffee at around 9am please


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 14, 2015)

2 x bacon rolls, 1 x coffee, 1 x tea for 0915 if possible?


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 14, 2015)

Bacon and egg roll and a coffee for me before we head out please.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 14, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Bacon roll & a pint of Guinness for me please :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Add egg to roll please.....pre golf


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2015)

I see were all healthy eaters


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 15, 2015)

Hope the fat fighters don't spotted this post 

8 bacon rolls
2 square slice
2 bacon and egg
1 square slice and egg

7 white coffees
1 black coffee
2 teas
1 Guinness

Anyone else want anything before we play?


----------



## IanG (Oct 15, 2015)

Any interest if I run book for Sunday? Â£2 stake to predict who has the best net score, cover as many players as you fancy including yourself if you like. Winner(s)  take 50% of the pot and 50% goes to H4H. Get you bets on during bacon roll time.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 15, 2015)

IanG said:



			Any interest if I run book for Sunday? Â£2 stake to predict who has the best net score, cover as many players as you fancy including yourself if you like. Winner(s)  take 50% of the pot and 50% goes to H4H. Get you bets on during bacon roll time.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea , I'm in :thup:.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 15, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Good idea , I'm in :thup:.
		
Click to expand...

Me too :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 15, 2015)

If you want to run a book fire away however personally if you are looking to raise some money on this forum meet that I have arranged I'd prefer that a children's charity is used. I believe the forum have already raised a great amount for h4h and maybe use this as a chance to add some cash to a children's charity.

One I have raised awareness and some money for in the past was for a local girl through Anthony Nolan and justgiving. This was Aplastic Anemia. This young girl is now striving at the school I teach in and is an amazing example of the strength children have.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aplastic_anemia

Below are a couple of the threads from this. 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...a-Appeal-URGENT-UPDATE&highlight=ailsa+appeal

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?51980-Ailsa-s-Appeal&highlight=ailsa+appeal

Hope this post comes across the way it is intended. I will leave it up to you to pick a children's charity if you wish or use the Anthony Nolan Trust. Anyone who still feels they want to donate to h4h can I'm sure still do so on one of the many threads related to it.

Ta

PS anyone else for some grub before we play???


----------



## Val (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm sure Ian's post is well intended and likewise Fabian's and as much as being ex forces H4H is one I support I do agree with Fabian on his thoughts. 

Got to be your call though Ian, if it's H4H then so be it, everyone has a choice to contribute or not.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 15, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			If you want to run a book fire away however personally if you are looking to raise some money on this forum meet that I have arranged I'd prefer that a children's charity is used. I believe the forum have already raised a great amount for h4h and maybe use this as a chance to add some cash to a children's charity.

One I have raised awareness and some money for in the past was for a local girl through Anthony Nolan and justgiving. This was Aplastic Anemia. This young girl is now striving at the school I teach in and is an amazing example of the strength children have.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aplastic_anemia

Below are a couple of the threads from this. 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...a-Appeal-URGENT-UPDATE&highlight=ailsa+appeal

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?51980-Ailsa-s-Appeal&highlight=ailsa+appeal

Hope this post comes across the way it is intended. I will leave it up to you to pick a children's charity if you wish or use the Anthony Nolan Trust. Anyone who still feels they want to donate to h4h can I'm sure still do so on one of the many threads related to it.

Ta

PS anyone else for some grub before we play???
		
Click to expand...

Happy to go along with either needy causes :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 15, 2015)

HDID Kenny said:



			Happy to go along with either needy causes :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Me too :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 15, 2015)

Me three


----------



## IanG (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I'm very happy to go along with Fabian's suggested charity.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## daverollo (Oct 16, 2015)

IanG said:



			Any interest if I run book for Sunday? Â£2 stake to predict who has the best net score, cover as many players as you fancy including yourself if you like. Winner(s)  take 50% of the pot and 50% goes to H4H. Get you bets on during bacon roll time.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean actually holing everything out then as in stroke play? so even if you couldn't score for stableford points you still mark your card?

Happy to do any side bets, especially if some charities will benefit, but as 4 balls won't this just slow play down?


----------



## IanG (Oct 16, 2015)

daverollo said:



			Do you mean actually holing everything out then as in stroke play? so even if you couldn't score for stableford points you still mark your card?

Happy to do any side bets, especially if some charities will benefit, but as 4 balls won't this just slow play down?
		
Click to expand...

You're right  I was a bit ambiguous. I'd just use the stableford scores from the main comp.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 16, 2015)

IanG said:



			Thanks for the replies. I'm very happy to go along with Fabian's suggested charity.

Cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ian. Appreciate it. :thup:

Another cracking day here so hopefully it holds for Sunday.


----------



## IanG (Oct 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Another cracking day here so hopefully it holds for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

yeah baby, final qualifier of the season tomorrow and then westwards on Sunday. A mighty fine weekend in prospect. :swing:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 16, 2015)

IanG said:



			Thanks for the replies. I'm very happy to go along with Fabian's suggested charity.

Cheers
Ian
		
Click to expand...




daverollo said:



			Do you mean actually holing everything out then as in stroke play? so even if you couldn't score for stableford points you still mark your card?

Happy to do any side bets, especially if some charities will benefit, but as 4 balls won't this just slow play down?
		
Click to expand...

I'm teaching my 7 year how to correctly paint our garden fence


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I'm teaching my 7 year how to correctly paint our garden fence 

Click to expand...

 Polishing the cars next , the latest Irish karate kid.:smirk:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 17, 2015)

A reliable source has informed me that after playing yesterday the greens were superb and fast as feck!

Catch you all soon...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 17, 2015)

Have a good one tomorrow folks


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks for organising Farneyman, I had a great day out with McBroon, Williamalex1 and my mate James.

The course was in amazing condition, great weather today and greens were really, really tough.  

I hit some good shots today, unfortunately, I hit twice as many rubbish ones to leave me, I believe, in the bottom half of the table.

Thanks again!


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheers Fabian, great day course/weather were fantastic. 40 points incredible winning score on tough greens :thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 18, 2015)

Great day at Dundoland and will certainly be back. Great course, great layout.
Some criminal pin positions today though. 
Lost a ball after driving straight down the middle on the 12th, hard one to swallow when I just got a run going. 
Good company with Kenny and John, my mate Trotter as well I suppose. 
Some decent golf but like Virtuocity says, some bad stuff in there to leave me well down the ranks as well. 

Well organised day Fabian, look forward to next year :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Well done Fabian , super day, super course, super company.
Well done the winner with 40 points 7 points clear.
Well done me for betting him and winning a tenner :whoo:.
Well done me for removing about a ton of sand from various bunkers [ but leaving the ball behind ]

Good to meet some new faces, looking forward to arranging some games.:thup:


----------



## daverollo (Oct 18, 2015)

Had a great time, despite a misbehaving driver that was either red hot or freezing cold. Put me in some interesting positions when I could find the balls.  6 blobby blobs killed me though.

Brilliant course and condition and wouldn't hesitate to go back their again.

Big thanks to Fabian for organising, top work fella and thanks for the company to Ian and Jim as well, top chaps


----------



## IanG (Oct 18, 2015)

What a day for mid-October!  The Dundonald breakfast rolls lived up to their billing and no-one had a heart-attack before the 18 holes were complete. Once the morning mist cleared it was t-shirt weather all day. First time on the course for me and it certainly lived up to its billing. A succession on interesting holes, each laid out amongst the dunes. We had the good sense to play from the white tees, but it looks a ferocious test off the black tiger tees. Pretty poor scoring day for me, but hey-ho I had a good time anyway,  thanks to Jimroid, Farneyman and DavidRollo. Being familiar with the course Fabian provided excellent guidance all the way round as to where to hit the ball - and sometimes he even managed to follow his own advice. Despite that, as GreginFife mentioned, there could be some penal bounces from good drive - I also lost a ball which hit the middle of the fairway - frustrating.  

Overall it is a great course - maybe one to play before the get the Scottish Open there, build a fancy clubhouse and bump the prices up. The current clubhouse is a souped up  portacabin, but  very nicely done and perfectly serviceable. Staff were helpful and  friendly. Definitely one I'd like to play again, especially if Fabian can arrange a repeat of today's weather. 

A small but perfectly formed Â£24 donation has been made to the Anthony Nolan charity as suggested by Fabian, a 50% cut from our pick-the-winner book.  

Thanks to all for a fun day. 

Ian


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2015)

IanG said:



			A small but perfectly formed Â£24 donation has been made to the Anthony Nolan charity as suggested by Fabian, a 50% cut from our pick-the-winner book.
		
Click to expand...

Nice touch lads, well done  :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 18, 2015)

Cracking day for golf. I'm glad I bought that jumper before we went out for *cough* Â£60 (that's what I told Mrs McBroon). It looked nice sitting on the top of my bag all day... 

Great company in williamalex1, virtuocity and James, and some good patter. Dave made our only birdie of the day, Willie got his money's worth out of the bunkers and James found the wee one at the back of 10 - the one with a vertical ladder in it 

Course was terrific, just a succession of very good holes, albeit you had to be pretty accurate to find the fairways. Greens were in great nick for this time of year too, although somebody must have pissed off the greenkeeper yesterday - there were some evil pins out there.

Well done to the winner. 40pts off 3 is some excellent golf today.  Well done Fabian for organising. Will definitely be back if we can get it set up again next year.  And thanks very much to IanG for the lift there and back :thup:

I would have said something about the golf but I wasn't playing golf today.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

A group photo on the first tee. 
	


Not sure how to attach a larger version of this??

Anyway thanks for coming along guys. A cracking day for it and after all the scare stories about the greens beforehand. They were superb to putt on.

Results of the day.

Individual Stableford
1st Calum McK 40       Â£40 plus a bottle of Jura (thanks for that Jimaroid :thup
2nd Andy 33                Â£20
3rd JohnB 30

Everyone else was sub30  If you want me to tell you your exact score just let me know...I have all the cards here.

Results of the Russian Stableford saw our 1st and 2nd  individuals places paired together, with some jiggery pokery on the toss up no doubt. They amassed a grand total of 74 points which earned them a further Â£10 each.

Myself and Jimaroid finished that with a faraway 57 in 2nd position. Do the owners of either the 16 or 19 Russian points want to claim them or will I shame them?  

And a final well done to HDIDKenny for his 7th place, on countback, win of a lovely bottle of scotch!

Thanks for everyone for making the effort to attend and keep an eye out for something again next year. Can't promise the weather or the greens will be as good.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

IanG said:



			A small but perfectly formed Â£24 donation has been made to the Anthony Nolan charity as suggested by Fabian, a 50% cut from our pick-the-winner book.  

Thanks to all for a fun day. 

Ian
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sorting the book out Ian- well done mate.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

Had to crop!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

IanG said:



			A small but perfectly formed Â£24 donation has been made to the Anthony Nolan charity as suggested by Fabian, a 50% cut from our pick-the-winner book.  

Ian
		
Click to expand...

Good job on that. Like the idea of that and it will be something you can do again next year. :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

It would be good to make this a HUGE Scottish annual meet for a chosen children's charity.  Would be happy to help organise.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			A group photo on the first tee. 
	View attachment 17229


Not sure how to attach a larger version of this??

Anyway thanks for coming along guys. A cracking day for it and after all the scare stories about the greens beforehand. They were superb to putt on.

Results of the day.

Individual Stableford
1st Calum McK 40       Â£40 plus a bottle of Jura (thanks for that Jimaroid :thup
2nd Andy 33                Â£20
3rd JohnB 30

Everyone else was sub30  If you want me to tell you your exact score just let me know...I have all the cards here.

Results of the Russian Stableford saw our 1st and 2nd  individuals places paired together, with some jiggery pokery on the toss up no doubt. They amassed a grand total of 74 points which earned them a further Â£10 each.

Myself and Jimaroid finished that with a faraway 57 in 2nd position. Do the owners of either the 16 or 19 Russian points want to claim them or will I shame them?  

And a final well done to HDIDKenny for his 7th place, on countback, win of a lovely bottle of scotch!

Thanks for everyone for making the effort to attend and keep an eye out for something again next year. Can't promise the weather or the greens will be as good. 

Click to expand...

Sorry I missed the photo call, I was in the practice bunker and couldn't get out.


----------



## JohnB (Oct 18, 2015)

Great day out, opinion is the same as the group, course was great though the pin positions were difficult. Thanks to Daverollo for the initial invite and lift and thanks to Fabian for organizing the day. Keep me posted for any future outings, it is a great set-up with a good set of guys.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 18, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			It would be good to make this a HUGE Scottish annual meet for a chosen children's charity.  Would be happy to help organise.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a cracking shout. Annual event could only get bigger.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			It would be good to make this a HUGE Scottish annual meet for a chosen children's charity.  Would be happy to help organise.
		
Click to expand...

Will be looking at something similar to today again for next year around the same weekend. Maybe something bigger charity wise could be planned for summer months??? But I do like the idea of a mega children's charity day for Scotland.

Let's not forget the mini meets that make these bigger get togethers so good. Lots more of the Opens etc could be entered.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry I missed the photo call, I was in the practice bunker and couldn't get out.

Click to expand...

I thought you were standing at the back and we just couldn't see you...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

Maybe have it earlier in the year to attract the guys from below the border ?


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe have it earlier in the year to attract the guys from below the border ?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise the border was only open in the summer. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Didn't realise the border was only open in the summer. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Of course not but there is a very big meet down sarf around now and people travel to that 

So having one at the beginning of summer would expose it to everyone and the people might be willing to travel to make a week of it as opposed to thinking twice because of just coming off a big meet. 

Especially if both are for charity - having maximum exposure to the whole forum etc can only be good for both charities


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry I missed the photo call, I was in the practice bunker and couldn't get out.

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Brilliant, mate.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course not but there is a very big meet down sarf around now and people travel to that 

So having one at the beginning of summer would expose it to everyone and the people might be willing to travel to make a week of it as opposed to thinking twice because of just coming off a big meet. 

Especially if both are for charity - having maximum exposure to the whole forum etc can only be good for both charities
		
Click to expand...

This was discussed before. Thanks for the reminder. :thup:


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 18, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Sorry I missed the photo call, I was in the practice bunker and couldn't get out.

Click to expand...

:clap:

Quality


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Maybe have it earlier in the year to attract the guys from below the border ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil it's about 3 times the price then.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			This was discussed before. Thanks for the reminder. :thup:

I should add  courses are better up in in the back end of the year than early summer.  Maybe the other event could move to earlier in the summer to save the problems experienced with the weather and greens this year???
		
Click to expand...

It's the first time the event has been effected by the weather and the date has been set in stone for a number of years now 

It was just a suggestion to ensure to charity events aren't in direct competition with each other and therefore giving everyone a chance to attend both if they so wish - having two charity meets in direct competition with each doesn't really make sense and the only losers would be the charities - it would be disappointing to see


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Phil it's about 3 times the price then.
		
Click to expand...

Seems that Pete is getting some very good prices in May for some top courses ?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 18, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Phil it's about 3 times the price then.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed William quality links course in Scotland are generally affordable in the off season, have an annual charity event is a great idea.
For the record I'd love to play the HFH events however they are always a stones throw from London, be nice if it went north of Birmingham once every couple of years :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

What a ridiculous twist on what was an excellent day.  Bite your tongue folks.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seems that Pete is getting some very good prices in May for some top courses ?
		
Click to expand...

Fair comment , but whoever organises an event can nominate his chosen charity , no likey no play simple.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 18, 2015)

Great course for a dayout, had some cracking outings there before, and saw Callum play one of the best bunker shots ever. He's a good lad for a short hitter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Fair comment , but whoever organises an event nominates his chosen charity , no likey no play simple.
		
Click to expand...

Its not about "liking" a charity ?!


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			What a ridiculous twist on what was an excellent day.  Bite your tongue folks.
		
Click to expand...

I did edit my post but not quick enough. 

I will however state that if I decide to organise a Scottish charity day it will be on a date that suits me and everyone will be welcome from wherever.

Keep an eye on the arrange a game thread and if the date suits and you are interested then great.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Great course for a dayout, had some cracking outings there before, and saw Callum play one of the best bunker shots ever. He's a good lad for a short hitter

Click to expand...

Played a couple of weeks ago with him and you would think for his size he would hit it a bit further.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I did edit my post but not quick enough. 

I will however state that if I decide to organise an Scottish charity day it will be on a date that suits me and everyone will be welcome from wherever.

Keep an eye on the arrange a game thread and if the date suits and you are interested then great.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck - I apologies for attempting to finding a way or at least suggesting to maximising raising as much money as possible for charity as that would be the real focus in any charity day.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good luck - I apologies for attempting to finding a way or at least suggesting to maximising raising as much money as possible for charity as that would be the real focus in any charity day.
		
Click to expand...

No need to apologise for that.  Just apologise for your passive aggressive language and we're good to move on, skip.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good luck - I apologies for attempting to finding a way or at least suggesting to maximising raising as much money as possible for charity as that would be the real focus in any charity day.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the valued input. 

Any money to an under funded charity or organisation is better than no money. :clap:


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 18, 2015)

First off, thanks again to Fabian for the general arrangements and special thanks for picking the day's weather. 

Can't really add much more to what's already been said. Dundonald is a superb course, it exceeded all expectations and there's not a single hole I didn't enjoy in some respect. Great mix of challenges and it left me with the desire to play it again immediately. That's probably the one of best value rounds of golf you're ever likely to find in Scotland. For anyone that's on the fence about it, play it now before they build a real clubhouse and triple the fees. It's a better course than Kingsbarns (same architect) by a long way and you can see that it won't be much longer before Dundonald moves further up the exclusivity ladder.

The hole placements killed me. I loved the condition of the greens but my putting was embarrassing today - I felt like I was playing relatively steady golf until I got to the greens. Missed a number of pars and a couple of birdie opportunities with laughable pace issues, four putted twice and degreened once or twice to add to the fun. Even so, I never felt robbed as the roll of the ball was always nice and true.

A good mix of skills, fun, funny and slightly unfair incidents were observed on the course but it was all done in good company and chat with Fabian, Ian and Dave.

Echo the sentiments on a charity day next year.

Finally a couple of pics. First off, it's Dave demonstrating the depth of _that_ bunker on the 11th. 







No, really, there is a tall man in there somewhere!

Lastly here's the "team bunker" on 18 that played havoc with all of our group. All except Ian that is, as despite having the worst lie up against the back of the bunker he did the sensible thing, played out sideways and was the only person to walk off with a point.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2015)

virtuocity said:



			No need to apologise for that.  Just apologise for your passive aggressive language and we're good to move on, skip.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing "passive aggressive at all"

Just think having two charity golf events would be great and could see a lot of forumers travelling to play and support both if they could.


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Nothing "passive aggressive at all"

Just think having two charity golf events would be great and could see a lot of forumers travelling to play and support both if they could.
		
Click to expand...

My mistake.  Thin the learning from this is to arrange any Scottish event with plenty of notice so that everyone can plan their holidays / weekends / budget to accommodate the events that they wish to support.  Justgiving is also a great tool for those to donate to causes without attending the actual events.  Hopefully the balance will be found.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

This was found down the side of the 6th par 3 while looking for a ball. Need to get it mounted for Calum as his trophy :rofl:

Serious weight in the head. Not sure about the shaft was it wasn't attached at the time when found.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

@Jimaroid how do you get the pictures so big on the thread?


----------



## IanG (Oct 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			@Jimaroid how do you get the pictures so big on the thread?
		
Click to expand...

A career in IT !


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			@Jimaroid how do you get the pictures so big on the thread?
		
Click to expand...

I link to them from my own server rather than add them as attachments. 

Or to put it another way... Fangled technology!


----------



## Val (Oct 18, 2015)

Great day, great course, great company.

Cheers for organising Fabian


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

Well done to everyone who managed to order your rolls in the club beforehand. Tricky I know but you all got the hang of it in the end. :whoo:


----------



## AMcC (Oct 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			@Jimaroid how do you get the pictures so big on the thread?
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried photo bucket for loading in photos ?


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

AMcC said:



			Have you tried photo bucket for loading in photos ?
		
Click to expand...

I have in the past but don't use it now. 

Do you want to buy some nice Bridgestone balls?


----------



## Jungle (Oct 18, 2015)

Great work Fabian!

Looks like it was a cracking day along Dundonald.


----------



## Andy (Oct 18, 2015)

Cheers Fabian,  excellent day. Course was stunning and Calum's golf was excellent. 

315 yard drive on 14th left a 7 iron ooft. Different golf


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its not about "liking" a charity ?!
		
Click to expand...

I agree but this was originally arranged as a golf mini meet  . The charity aspect came up at the last minute, donations were optional likely or no likey.:ears:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 18, 2015)

Andy said:



			Cheers Fabian,  excellent day. Course was stunning and Calum's golf was excellent. 

315 yard drive on 14th left a 7 iron ooft. Different golf 

Click to expand...

Looking forward to a few range sessions with him over the winter. Lovely striker of a ball. 

Did anyone have any side games going in their fourballs? We forgot at the start as we were so worried about our times tables :rofl:

I think the Russian scoring method was a great addition and will be something to be used again. 

@daverollo - don't forget to pm your email address so I can pay for the rest of those wedges.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Looking forward to a few range sessions with him over the winter. Lovely striker of a ball. 

Did anyone have any side games going in their fourballs? We forgot at the start as we were so worried about our times tables :rofl:

I think the Russian scoring method was a great addition and will be something to be used again. 

@daverollo - don't forget to pm your email address so I can pay for the rest of those wedges. 

Click to expand...

Yes James and I had a side bet with McBroon and Virtuocity, but James really blew it big time :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like great day out lads.

Hope to get there next time.

Were the greens hollow tined ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			Looks like great day out lads.

Hope to get there next time.

Were the greens hollow tined ?
		
Click to expand...

Not a sign of tining Patrick. So if it had been done it was done well and repaired perfectly. The greens were immaculate.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Oct 19, 2015)

Great write up Jim would agree with you regarding Kingsbarns, Dundonald has a consistent feel to the holes/layout never tire of playing it.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2015)

what about a meet there in the spring ??


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			what about a meet there in the spring ??
		
Click to expand...

If thats a goer count me in.


----------



## Val (Oct 19, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			what about a meet there in the spring ??
		
Click to expand...

No reason not to. 

For me I think Glasgow Gailes is a tougher test with Dundonald being more fun to play as it's less penal. So in terms of which is better of the 2 it depends on what you look for on a course, I like the challenging test so prefer Glasgow Gailes.

The ayrshire coast is very spoiled for quality links courses.


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 19, 2015)

Dundonald is a course you can play all year round and is normally in great condition, we played it at the end of February and the greens were spot on.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2015)

Val said:



			No reason not to. 

For me I think Glasgow Gailes is a tougher test with Dundonald being more fun to play as it's less penal. So in terms of which is better of the 2 it depends on what you look for on a course, I like the challenging test so prefer Glasgow Gailes.

The ayrshire coast is very spoiled for quality links courses.
		
Click to expand...

Never played at Dundonald Val, so wouldn't mind a crack around there.

Also there is no way I'm playing Glasgow Gailes again with out a guarantee of  a Tempreture of 20 deg and Dry


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 19, 2015)

Provisionally yes. Only issue is it might be tricky if it gets too close to Trumpnoustie for me but that could be an option that works well for others.


----------



## IanG (Oct 19, 2015)

Jimaroid said:



			Provisionally yes. Only issue is it might be tricky if it gets too close to Trumpnoustie for me but that could be an option that works well for others.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me. Springtime tends to get busy pretty fast once the season kicks in. Dunno if there will be a KoK region meet end of March like there has been the last two - maybe Dundonald would be candidate venue for that?


----------



## daverollo (Oct 19, 2015)

JohnB and myself are well up for some continued winter golf and looking at a variety of places to have a tinkle around.

One of my favourites, who have reduced green fees, is Elie

http://www.golfhouseclub.co.uk/news/2015-16-low-season-rates/#.ViTqe36rSM8

Let me know if anyone is up for a date (yet to be confirmed) in November.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2015)

what about end March beginning of April, weather can be very good ( or bad like at GG) by then.

Not going on the Trumpnoustie myself (as i played Carnoustie again recently for free) but that should be far enough before.

quite fancy Elie as well, though prob no i November


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			what about end March beginning of April, weather can be very good ( or bad like at GG) by then.

Not going on the Trumpnoustie myself (as i played Carnoustie again recently for free) but that should be far enough before.

quite fancy Elie as well, though prob no i November

Click to expand...

I'm off the first 2 weeks in April if you want to pick a date Patty old boy!

Better check for permission in case something else may be on the same day :rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I'm off the first 2 weeks in April if you want to pick a date Patty old boy!

Better check for permission in case something else may be on the same day :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

written permission no doubt. 

its a long way for me to come Fabian, but keen to have a go around there. maybe even get he who shall not be named along.

lets see who's interested once Cimbo is out the way and we have not returned to the ice age


----------



## stevek1969 (Oct 19, 2015)

Up for that as I'm normally of in April


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

stevek1969 said:



			Up for that as I'm normally of in April
		
Click to expand...

How about a provisional April Sat 2/Sun 3 or Sat 9/Sun 10. 


Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148



If you are going to stay over I could get you both a game round my track either the Sat or Sun depending on what date we choose.

Might have to start a new thread in the arrange a game section...hope I don't get a row for that either.


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			How about a provisional April Sat 2/Sun 3 or Sat 9/Sun 10. 


Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148



If you are going to stay over I could get you both a game round my track either the Sat or Sun depending on what date we choose.

Might have to start a new thread in the arrange a game section...hope I don't get a row for that either. 

Click to expand...

Either of those weekends I'm in


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			How about a provisional April Sat 2/Sun 3 or Sat 9/Sun 10. 


Farneyman
stevek1969
patrick148



If you are going to stay over I could get you both a game round my track either the Sat or Sun depending on what date we choose.

Might have to start a new thread in the arrange a game section...hope I don't get a row for that either. 

Click to expand...

I'm game for that Fabian, either is fine and a round at yours would be great just as long as its OK with LP:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

GreiginFife said:



			Either of those weekends I'm in
		
Click to expand...

Time for a new thread then. :smirk:


----------



## GreiginFife (Oct 19, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Time for a new thread then. :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

It would seem so :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 19, 2015)

Who wants some more? 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Sat9-4-16-or-Sun10-4-16&p=1386940#post1386940


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 19, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I'm game for that Fabian, either is fine and a round at yours would be great just as long as its OK with LP:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Hold on a mo , when is April Phils day.:smirk:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			Hold on a mo , when is April Phils day.:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Dont worry mate - no intention of attending which is a shame as would love to play more courses up there.

Shame a couple of posters felt the need to ensure it was personal ( not surprised with one of the posters )


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Dont worry mate - no intention of attending which is a shame as would love to play more courses up there.

Shame a couple of posters felt the need to ensure it was personal ( not surprised with one of the posters )
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome at mine anytime.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2015)

williamalex1 said:



			You're welcome at mine anytime.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers - having a little holiday in Scotland next year and will be having a look around :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers - having a little holiday in Scotland next year and will be having a look around :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure with plenty of notice, of when and where, you will be inundated with invitations for games. More than happy to arrange a game with yourself plus a couple more at my place if you are over this way.

Once you get to know the natives they aren't as bad as they seem. :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			I'm sure with plenty of notice, of when and where, you will be inundated with invitations for games. More than happy to arrange a game with yourself plus a couple more at my place if you are over this way.

Once you get to know the natives they aren't as bad as they seem. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the offer and will let you know :thup:


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 20, 2015)

Could be interested to. Depends on the weather and how busy I am. 

Dundonald, Glasgow Gailes debate. Mmmm, for me Dundonald is better considerably. Gailes is tougher for sure but Dundonald has a greater variety of holes, more risk and reward, better laid out and better views. 

I'd happily play both but I'd be happier at Dundonald.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 20, 2015)

Farneyman said:



			Who wants some more? 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...Sat9-4-16-or-Sun10-4-16&p=1386940#post1386940

Click to expand...




Jacko_G said:



			Could be interested to. Depends on the weather and how busy I am. 

Dundonald, Glasgow Gailes debate. Mmmm, for me Dundonald is better considerably. Gailes is tougher for sure but Dundonald has a greater variety of holes, more risk and reward, better laid out and better views. 

I'd happily play both but I'd be happier at Dundonald.
		
Click to expand...

Check out the link to the other thread. You want added to the provisional list?


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers for the offer and will let you know :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I notice a theme with you. Any time you pop up on a thread it turns into an argument.


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 21, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Cheers - having a little holiday in Scotland next year and will be having a look around :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Always welcome at my place, mate. Let me know if you're going to make it over this way.


----------

